# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Πρόβλημα με κλιματιστικό- δεν σταματά ο συμπιεστής

## george1970

Γεια χαρά σε όλους ,ζητώ την βοήθεια σας αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι στα κομμάτια συμβαίνει με δύο κλιματιστικά Coolstar που έχω συμβατικής τεχνολογίας με R22 ψυκτικό που παρουσιάζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα τελευταία!!!!

Ενώ όταν το ανοίξουμε στην αρχή δουλεύει κανονικά (στην θέρμανση τώρα) μέχρι κάποια στιγμή ο χώρος να πιάσει την θερμοκρασία που έχουμε βάλει, μετά ενώ η εσωτερική μονάδα σταματάει την λειτουργία της , η εξωτερική μονάδα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει - μόνο ο συμπιεστής - για αρκετή ώρα, και σταματά μόνο όταν ακουστεί από εκεί ένα είδος σκασίματος, σαν εκτόνωση από βαλβίδα!
Στην συνέχεια ακόμη και εάν κλείσουμε το κλιματιστικό από το τηλεχειριστήριο, ενώ η εσωτερική μονάδα κλείνει, η εξωτερική εξακολουθεί το ίδιο βιολί.Σταμάτα-ξεκίνα ο συμπιεστής με νεκρά διαστήματα μεταξύ των δύο, και ο μόνος τρόπος για να σταματήσει είναι να του κόψης τελείως την παροχή ρεύματος!

Εχει κανείς ιδέα τι συμβαίνει;  :Confused1:   :Angry: 

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## konman

Το ρελε της πλακετας εχει κολληση και στελνει
συνεχεια ρευμα στο μοτερ.

----------


## DIATHERM

> Το ρελε της πλακετας εχει κολληση και στελνει
> συνεχεια ρευμα στο μοτερ.


η την βγαζεις την πλακετα και την καθαριζεις με σπρει καθαρισμου... και δοκιμαζεις μηπως και αλλαξει κατι,
 αλλιος θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις πλακετα...

----------


## george1970

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις, θα δοκιμάσω...να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με το ρελέ, από που παίρνει εντολή για να κλείσει ή να ανοίξει, από το phototriac;
Μήπως πρέπει να τα αλλάξω και αυτό;
Για πλακέτα ξέρετε κανένα web site να κοιτάξω; Τα Coolstar εσωτερικά είναι ίδια με τα Midea,Carrier για τα παλαιότερα μοντέλα βέβαια μιλάμε.

----------


## konman

Εγω εχω Midea και εφτιαξα το ρελε πριν 2 χρονια και δεν μου εχει κανει ξανα προβλημα.

----------


## george1970

Εβγαλα την πλακέτα και έβαλα 12V στο πηνίο του ρελέ και δουλεύει κανονικά...μάλλον πάω για πλακέτα τελικά...  :Cursing:

----------


## konman

> Εβγαλα την πλακέτα και έβαλα 12V στο πηνίο του ρελέ και δουλεύει κανονικά...μάλλον πάω για πλακέτα τελικά...



Εβαλες 12v στη πλακετα πανω χωρις να ξεκολλησεις το ρελε??????????
Αν ναι τοτε εκαψες την πλακετα.

----------


## george1970

Παράγγειλα την πλακέτα από την astra service - σουπερ εξυπηρετικοί - μόλις την πάρω θα σας ενημερώσω τι ψάρια έπιασα.

----------


## george1970

Τα νέα είναι τα παρακάτω. Η νέα πλακέτα δεν ήταν η ίδια  :Sad:  - η παλιά πλακέτα δεν κάηκε, το ρελέ είχε μπλοκάρει αλλά ξεμπλόκαρε και δουλεύουν κανονικά και τα δύο κλιματιστικά  :Smile:  -  παράγγειλα δύο ρελέ για καβάντζα  :Wink: .
Τέλος καλό όλα καλά, Μάνος thanks...

----------

